# [OT] Planung meines neuen PCs und Linuxkompatibilität

## ChrisM87

Hi,

bei mir wird es mal wieder Zeit für einen neuen PC und ich hab mir jetzt mal einige nette Komponenten rausgesucht.

Dazu wollte ich mal eure Meinung hören, wichtig wäre mir natürlich, dass alles unter Linux läuft (vor allem die Onboard-Komponenten des Mainboards wie 2x GigaBit Ethernet und Sound).

Wenn jemand aber schlechte Erfahrungen mit einem dieser Teile gemacht hat und das hier mitteilt, noch einen Hardware-Tipp für mich hat oder auf meine Meinungen (in eckigen Klammern) eingeht, würde ich mich aber auch freuen.  :Smile: 

Vor allem ein Gehäuse suche ich noch, ich habe zwar, vor allem bei caseking.de, schon einige Favoriten, aber kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden. Also wenn da jemand einen Tipp hätte, würde ich mich auch freuen.  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Anmerkungen in eckiger Klammer!
> 
> **********
> 
> ** Case **
> ...

 

ChrisM

mod-edit: +[OT] --slick

----------

## misterjack

Empfehlung: Crative Audigy 2, onboard ist einfach rotz  :Smile: 

und im allgemeinen würde ich ein VIA basierendes mainboard empfehlen

----------

## schrippe

man man,das kostet ja ne mark!

VIVO/TVO steht wohl für Video_IN Video_OUT und TV_OUT.

beim speicher lässt sich sparen, du wirst es nicht merken, ob der jetzt diese timingwerte hat oder nicht. stand. infineon oder sowas ist vollkommen ausreichend.

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi ChrisM87,

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> [...]Vor allem ein Gehäuse suche ich noch, ich habe zwar, vor allem bei caseking.de, schon einige Favoriten, aber kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden. Also wenn da jemand einen Tipp hätte, würde ich mich auch freuen. 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> **********
> ...

 

da habe ich doch was für dich  :Very Happy:  schau mal bei www.pc-icebox.de dort hast du große Auswahl an Gehäuse in allen Variationen. Die Preise sind Top und die Liefern so schnell das es schon angst macht  :Cool:  . Ein Beispiel wenn du vor 11:00 Uhr bestellst ( idealer weise telefonisch ) wird es am selben Tag rausgeschickt und du hast es am nächsten Tag oder spätestens einen Tag darauf. Wenn das nicht fix ist  :Wink:  . Ich habe dort mein Gehäuse und die Wakü her und bin vollstens zufrieden.

Ein paar nette Gehäuse (kommt halt darauf an was du ausgeben willst nach oben ist alles offen  :Smile:  :

"AirLiner Tower AVC001 SL für 88,90" www.pc-icebox.de/product_info.php?products_id=1780

"Gehäuse aus UV-reaktiven Acryl für 79,00" www.pc-icebox.de/product_info.php?products_id=1787

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## rblock

Hi,

also ich habe ein Thermaltake Xaser III und bin sehr zufrieden. Ich fahre meinen Pentium 4 3,0 GHz mit 20% Übertaktung (über das ASUS-Board einstellbar) und er wird nicht wärmer als 45° C, auch unter hoher Beanspruchung.

Das liegt eben an den sieben (!) wirklich leisen Lüftern. Außerdem benötigt man keine Schraubenzieher.

Eine Investition, die sich wirklich gelohnt hat. Es ist mit den Billiggeäusen absolut nicht vergleichbar. Es liegen Welten dazwischen. Was nützt ein billiges Gehäuse, wenn der PC dann zu heiß wird und ggf. abraucht?  :Smile: 

EDIT: Das Gehäuse ohne Netzteil kostete damals 169,- Euro.

Empfehlende Grüße

----------

## Anarcho

 *schrippe wrote:*   

> man man,das kostet ja ne mark!
> 
> VIVO/TVO steht wohl für Video_IN Video_OUT und TV_OUT.
> 
> beim speicher lässt sich sparen, du wirst es nicht merken, ob der jetzt diese timingwerte hat oder nicht. stand. infineon oder sowas ist vollkommen ausreichend.

 

Genau meine Rede.

Ich hab damals auch den teueren Corsair-XMMS-hassenichtgesehen genommen. Jetzt musste ich feststellen das der Athlon64 keine doppelseitig belegeten Speicherbausteine mit 400 Mhz DDR laufen lassen kann. Daher laufen sie jetzt mit ~180Mhz und ich merke überhaupt keinen Unterschied. Da hätte ich auch 200 sparen können, denn die theoretischen 2% mehr Leistung durch bessere Timings merkt man eh nur beim Benchmarken.

EDIT:

Und das gesparte kann man dann sogar in den Athlonm stecken, denn 200Mhz machen da schon was aus, zumindest deutlich mehr als bessere Timings beim Speicher. Einzig die Garantie ist von Vorteil bei Corsair.

----------

## frary

Ich würde von Gehäusen wie dem Xaser3 abraten: Zuviel schnick.schnack, sehr teuer und zudem wirst du mit den 7!!! Lüftern keinen besonders guten Luftstrom hinbekommen.

Gut gekühlt und leise sind Gehäuse mit 120mm Bodenlüfter und der Möglichkeit "hinten oben" auch einen 120er einzubauen. Allerdings kann ich das Silentmaxx ST11 nicht empfehlen, da es abgesehen von der Belüftung nicht besonders taugt.

Ich bin mit meinem Chieftec ( cs-601??? ) sehr zufrieden, musste allerdings den Bodenlüfter selber einbauen ( ist beim schneiden mit der Stichsäge beinahe vom Tisch gehüpft ). Bei meinem Modell kann man überflüssiges ( 2. Laufwerkskäfig ) rausnehmen und hat viel Platz. 

Ich hätte selbst gern eines dieser Qtechnologie Netzteile mit 120er Papst, bin aber zu geizig mein funktionierendes Chieftec zu ersetzen:

Im Test hatte dieses Netzteil bei angenehmem Betriebsgeräusch die beste Lüftungswirkung, so dass du nur noch einen Bodenlüfter brauchst...

Mit meinem Asus-Board bin ich an sich sehr zufrieden, allerdings ließt es keine ACPItemp aus, und der ASB100 Sensor scheint im 2.6.13er Kernel nichtmehr vorhanden zu sein...

Glückwunsch übrigens, das System wird vermutlich der Hammer ( 1500 bis 2000 kann man kaum besser anlegen...)

Gruß

T

----------

## giga89

Also Lian-Li Gehäuse sollen ja seeehr gut sein, allerdings auch seeehr teuer  :Sad: 

Ich hab ein Chieftec Mesh Gehäuse, und bin sehr zufrieden damit, besonders die Festplatteneinschübe sind toll. Mim Schraubendreher musste ich nur beim wirklich guten ASUS-mainboard  :Wink:  und dem Netzteil Hand anlegen.

Grafikkarte kann ich Asus auch nur empfehlen, hab ne 6600GT und nen 3500+.

Speicher hab ich den günstigsten genommen, mit 2,5 CL oder wie das heißt, von A-DATA. Kann mich nicht beschweren.

----------

## rblock

 *frary wrote:*   

> Ich würde von Gehäusen wie dem Xaser3 abraten: Zuviel schnick.schnack, sehr teuer und zudem wirst du mit den 7!!! Lüftern keinen besonders guten Luftstrom hinbekommen...

 

Nun, die neuen haben alle auch nur noch zwei 120er Lüfter.  :Smile:   Ob der Luftstrom mit sieben Lüftern nun gut schlecht ist, weiß ich nicht. Aber es zählt das Ergebnis, und da ist es nun mal so wie ich schrieb, dass selbst bei 20% Übertaktung die Temperatur der CPU nicht über 45° C steigt.  :Smile:   Und die neuen Thermaltake sind auch nicht mehr so teuer, abgesehen von den Alu-Gehäusen. Aber ob es wirklich ALU sein muss, sei dahingestellt. Denn normalerweise trage ich meinen PC nicht durch die Gegend (außer meinem Notebook natürlich).  :Wink: 

Schleppende Grüße

----------

## zielscheibe

Bei der gewünschten dicken Graka, ist die Leistung eines Cores im X2-3800 schon ein bißchen unterdimensioniert. 

Brauchst du wirklich! Dualcore bzw. nutzt du - das Kompilieren unter Gentoo  :Very Happy:  mal ausgenommen - ein wichtige Anwendung, die multithreaded ist? 

In Spielen wird dir in den nächsten 2-3 Jahren ein schnellerer Singlecore mehr helfen als der jeweils niedriger getaktete Dualcore --> 3800+ oder 4000+ ist für Spiele die bessere Wahl, bei gleichem Preis.

Wie schon erwähnt sollte bei dieser Kiste mindestens eine Audigy2 ihren Dienst verrichten (besserer Spielesound+starke Entlastung der CPU durch eigenes Soundprocessing)

Beim Speicher tun es auch viel günstigere 1GB-MDT Module, welche sogar bessere Timings als die überteuerten CorsAir Riegel haben. 

Als gutes Gehäuse kann ich die AC-Silentium T1/T2 (ca. 70-80) empfehlen, diese hat bereits ein völlig ausreichendes 380W-Seasonic NT inklusive und bietet eine durchdachte Belüftung.

tschö

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

ok, ich will versuchen, mal auf alles einzugehen.

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten!

 *Quote:*   

> beim speicher lässt sich sparen, du wirst es nicht merken, ob der jetzt diese timingwerte hat oder nicht. stand. infineon oder sowas ist vollkommen ausreichend.

 

Was haltet ihr von diesem Speicher (2 dieser Riegel) anstelle des Corsair-Kits? Die Timing sind zwar wirklich schlechter, aber wenn ihr sagt, dass man das nicht so arg merkt...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6797691503&category=108216

 *Quote:*   

> Empfehlung: Crative Audigy 2, onboard ist einfach rotz 
> 
> und im allgemeinen würde ich ein VIA basierendes mainboard empfehlen

 

Eine Audigy 2 kostet fast 100 Euro. Eigentlich hör' ich ja nur ein bißchen Musik und auch bei Spielen beschränke ich mich auf normalen Stereo-Sound. Denkt ihr wirklich, dass da eine Soundkarte nötig ist?

Wegen dem Chipsatz: Auf VIA würde ich gerne verzichten, ich habe jetzt von mehreren Personen gehört, dass VIA öfters Probleme mit X2-Prozessoren macht, wohingegen das mit nForce 4 (neuste Firmware vorausgesetzt) wunderbar funktioniert.

 *Quote:*   

> VIVO/TVO steht wohl für Video_IN Video_OUT und TV_OUT. 

 

Das ist mir klar, aber welchem Stecker bzw. welchen Steckern entspricht das?

Jetzt zum Gehäuse:

Danke für eure vielen Tipps, ich werd mir die Gehäuse gleich mal anschauen!

Vorhin hab ich schon folgendes Gehäuse entdeckt, was relativ beliebt zu sein scheint, gerade im Preis reduziert ist und auch optisch recht gut aussieht, was haltet ihr davon?

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=29_94_541&products_id=2415 (Thermaltake Shark Case VA7000SWA)

 *Quote:*   

> Brauchst du wirklich! Dualcore bzw. nutzt du - das Kompilieren unter Gentoo  mal ausgenommen - ein wichtige Anwendung, die multithreaded ist? 

 

Nö, ich dachte nur, ein Dual Core hilft mir vielleicht auch unter Last bessere Latenzzeiten vom System zu erhalten. Aber Portage ist natürlich auch ein gewichtiges Argument für Dual Core (und das ist jetzt kein Scherz, nichts lässt sich so gut Parallelisieren wie make).

Und wegen den Spielen, eigentlich spiele ich im Moment fast gar nicht, die gute Grafikkarte dient nur dazu, falls der Spieltrieb wiederkommen sollte und natürlich auch, damit der Computer auch in einigen Jahren (vor allem zum Unreal Tournament Envy Release) noch zum Zocken zu gebrauchen ist.

ChrisM

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Servus,

hab noch ein wenig nach Gehäusen geschaut und ein tolles Teil endeckt schau -> http://www.liquidluxx.de/cms/artikel.php?action=show&id=30&seite=1 ist ein Test und der spricht für sich  :Very Happy:  .

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## misterjack

 *schrippe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> beim speicher lässt sich sparen, du wirst es nicht merken, ob der jetzt diese timingwerte hat oder nicht. stand. infineon oder sowas ist vollkommen ausreichend.

 

ich als gamer merke das schon. der unterschied zwischen meinen corsair 2-2-2-5 und normalen ram ist schon enorm, wenn man die werte im bios noch etwas optimiert

----------

## amdunlock

ich habe mir auch mal corsair gekauft, und leider die ersten mit ch5 chips erwischt  :Sad:  anstatt die mit bh5. deswegen ist meiner meinung nach corsair nicht besser als andere premiumhersteller. oftmals findet man auf unscheinbaren billigen rammodulen von "normalen" herseller gute chips, die mit corsair etc. mithalten können. für einen moderarten preis.

forumdeluxx.de ist für solche fälle eine gute anlaufstelle.

ich bin mir gar nicht sicher, ob es schon hardwaremixing für ein nforceboard gibt. ich habe eine audigy2 und bin mehr als zufrieden.

Olli

----------

## PrakashP

Beim NForce4 wird es "nie" einen Linux SATA Treiber mit NCQ geben - Aussage NVidia (man suche auf lkml).

Ach ja, du solltest überlegen, ob deine NT Wahl nciht hoffnungslos überdimensioniert ist. Du wirst unter Vollast auf jeden Fall unter 300 Watt bleiben (wahrscheinlich unter 200). Auch wenn Seasonic sehr gut im Wirkungsgrad sind, ist das aber (bei jedem NT) nicht im Niedriglastbereich der Fall -> Stromschleuder.

----------

## misterjack

 *PrakashP wrote:*   

> Beim NForce4 wird es "nie" einen Linux SATA Treiber mit NCQ geben - Aussage NVidia (man suche auf lkml).
> 
> Ach ja, du solltest überlegen, ob deine NT Wahl nciht hoffnungslos überdimensioniert ist. Du wirst unter Vollast auf jeden Fall unter 300 Watt bleiben (wahrscheinlich unter 200). Auch wenn Seasonic sehr gut im Wirkungsgrad sind, ist das aber (bei jedem NT) nicht im Niedriglastbereich der Fall -> Stromschleuder.

 

lol fette nvidia graka, AMD 64 und unter 200 W? ist doch ein witz. über 300 sollten es schon sein, oder man hat das große erwachen. in bezug auf meinen Corsair Ram, der im Dualchannel Modus mit 450 MHz läuft. Er ist mehr als anderthalb mal so schnell wie normaler Speicher in gleich konfigurierten Systemen. Dies merkt man deutlich in Ladezeiten von Spielen. Solche Speicher sind meistens nur was für Hardcoregamer  :Smile:  Deshalb habe ich damals die 230  in zwei 512 Riegel investiert

Noch eine sache zum Gehäuse, ich habe mir für 30  einen stinknormalen Bigtower geholt und für genügeng Luftstrom selber gesorgt -> Klick. Die Lüfter haben mich ungefähr 40  gekostet, die Kosten für das Case Modding sind mal herausgerechnet, die stehen ja nicht zur Debatte  :Laughing:  Mittlerweile habe ich aber den 15 CPU Kühler gegen einen Zalman CNPS 7000B-Cu für ca 40  getauscht. Bei ca 35° Hitze in meiner Dachwohnung kommt meine CPU auf höchstens 50° unter Volllast, obwohl diese um ca 15% übertaktet ist. Die Werte für Mainboard und Festplatten bleiben mindestens 10° darunter. Man braucht keine sündhaft teuren Gehäuse  :Very Happy: 

----------

## PrakashP

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> lol fette nvidia graka, AMD 64 und unter 200 W? ist doch ein witz. über 300 sollten es schon sein, oder man hat das große erwachen. 
> 
> 

 

Hast du jemals den Verbrauch eines PCs gemessen, bevor du große reden schwingst? Wenn nicht, "einfach mal Klappe halten". Ansonsten mal auf planet3d Forum gucken. Da ist ein thread, wo Leute ihre PC messen.

Außerdem könnte auch Logik weiterhelfen: Wenn du tatsächlich mehr als 300 Watt verbrauchen würdest: wohin mit der Abwärme....

Ich bin mir zu 99% sicher, daß obiger PC unter Vollast weniger als 300 Watt aus dem Netz zieht (dh. er (exkl NT) verbaucht weit weniger als 300 Watt ->Wirkungsgrad, dh. wenn ein 300Watt NT 300 Watt dem Sys liefert, zieht es im Normalfall >350Watt aus dem Netz). Meiner zieht aus dem Netz ~180 Watt bei Vollast und ist ein Athlon-XP @2,2GHz mit GF4. Der X2 wird nur unwesentlich mehr als meine CPU ziehen, nur die "GF7" mehr. Darum habe ich großzügiug 100 Watt dazugerechnet.

Es ist ein Ammenmärchen, daß man "dicke" NTs für "dicke" CPUs + GPUs braucht - aißer man hat nomane NTs - denn die halten selten,w as die versprechen, oder willst du einen RAId server aufbauen mit 10 Platten drin? Oder eine Machine mit 8 Dualprozessoren? Dann machen groß dim NTs Sinn...

----------

## Lenz

Das Problem ist doch, dass es sich bei den Leistungsangaben -- vornehmlich bei den billigeren Netzteilen -- höchstens um Peakwerte handelt. Die halten die angegebene Leistung nie und nimmer. Bei einem anständigen Netzteil (eben nicht die 500W für 20 EUR) reicht auch eine geringere Leistung aus, da die Angaben auch eher der Realität entsprechen...

Just my 2¢!

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

nochmals danke für eure Antworten.

Also ich denke, beim RAM kann ich jetzt wirklich auf Corsair verzichten und investiere das Geld das ich dabei spare, wenn ich stattdessen "nur" Infineon nehme (ca. 100€) lieber in andere Komponenten, z.B. den Prozessor.

 *Quote:*   

> Beim NForce4 wird es "nie" einen Linux SATA Treiber mit NCQ geben - Aussage NVidia (man suche auf lkml). 

 

Ja, ich hab das grade erfahren. Ich finds auch ziemlich schade, aber deswegen jetzt auf einen anderen Chipsatz umzusteigen wäre ziemlich übertrieben, zumal der Treiber vielleicht mit Reverse Engineering ja irgendwann doch noch entwickelt werden könnte.

Gerade deshalb würde mich jetzt aber interessieren, ob jemand das besagte Mainboard hat und alles (von NCQ abgesehen) unter Linux geht.

Mich würde auch noch interessieren, wo jetzt genau der Unterschied zum SLI Premium liegt. Das ein zweiter PCIX-Slot ca. 60 Euro mehr kostet kann ich nämlich nicht glauben.  :Wink: 

Wegen dem Netzteil: Sorry, aber 200W bei Volllast mit diesem System halte ich auch (gelinde gesagt) für äußerst unrealistisch. Der Wert auf dem Strommessgerät bzw. Multimeter hat ziemlich wenig mit dem Netzteil zu tun, welches meiner Meinung nach schon etwa doppelt so groß dimensioniert werden sollte, wie später die gemessene Leistungsaufnahme des PCs ist. Erstens, weil die Netzteile dein spezifizierten Strom meistens nicht liefern können und zweitens eben wegen großen Peaks unter Last. Der PC so wie er in meinem ersten Post steht, braucht mindestens, aber allermindestens 300W, eher mehr.

Aber ich kann ja die 430W-Variante von Seasonic nehmen, die müsste den PC eigentlich gut versorgen können.

Wegen Gehäuse nochmal:

Danke für eure ganzen Tipps!

Ich hab mich aber trotzdem jetzt für das Thermal Take Shark-Gehäuse entschieden, das sieht nämlich echt klasse aus.

Ich weiß jetzt aber immer noch nicht, wo die Unterschiede zwischen den Grafikkarten liegen (oder gibt's keine? sind schließlich alles bekannte Marken), bzw. welchen Steckern TVO und VIVO entsprechen.

ChrisM

----------

## misterjack

 *PrakashP wrote:*   

> Wenn nicht, "einfach mal Klappe halten".

 

sag mal sind wir hier im heise forum? ich erinnere mich noch an systemabstürze bei spielen mit meinen damaligen 300 Watt NT, was zwar keine bekannte marke aber nicht das billigste war

----------

## 7maestro7

wenn mich nicht alles täuscht wird vivo nur von gainward benutzt. VIVO ist ein 9-poliger (nicht 4 polig wie SHVS) an den sowohl ein Videoausgangsmedium als auch ein EIngangsmedium gehängt werden. Allerdings brauchst du wenn du z.B. einen normalen Fernseher anschliessen willst eben ein Adapterkabel.

TVO müsste ein "normaler TV-OUT entweder über Chinch oder 4Pol Stecker sein.

Alle Angaben ohne Schusswaffen. Alles nur AFAIR.

----------

## PrakashP

Ein NT muß die Spannungen stabil bereitstellen - daran happert es meist. Darum werden NTs gerne überdimensioniert. Genauso Probleme machen plötzliche Lastschwankungen (etwa durch C1/C2/C3 halt). Das gleicht ein NT auch nicht immer direkt aus. Das trennt die Spreu vom Weizen. Gerade ältere NTs hatten so ihre Probs, nur heutige moderne Markennetzteile sollten problemlos damit klarkommen. Klar sollte man bei 20 EUR Schrott nicht erwarten, daß es stabil funktioniert. Nur leider gibt es auch viele Möchtegernmarken...

Ich habe auch nur ein 300Watt Seasonic NT an meinem PC und eigentlich keine Probs... Ich bin mir sicher, daß es das auch tut, wenn ich irgendwann auf einen AMD Athlon64 umsteigen sollte.

Aber bitte, wenn man leiber ein Wärmekraftwerk einbauen will, tue man sich keinen Zwang an. Der Energieversorger freut sich...

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

danke nochmals für die Antworten.

Nachdem ich jetzt weiß, was TVO und VIVO (haben aber laut den Beschreibungen noch mehr Hersteller, hier z.B. Gigabyte und Club3D), nehm ich einfach die billigste der Grakas, nämlich die Leadtek Winfast PX7800-GT-TDH256, die hat auch zwei DVI-Anschlüsse, was auch Xinerama irgendwann mal ermöglicht.

ChrisM

----------

## misterjack

Ich nenne ein Enermax EG435AX-VHB(G) mein Eigen, äußerst stabil und zuverlässig. Liefert 430 Watt und selbst mit übertakteter CPU/Ram und Graka keine Probleme. Ein Wärmekraftwerk ist es absolut nicht und heraushören tut man es auch nicht

----------

## PrakashP

Um zu verstehen, was ich meine müßtets du es schon mit einem ähnlich effizienten aber "schwächeren" NT vergleichen, also ein Enermax der gleichen Bauart für 350Watt etwa einbauen und testen. Ich bin mir sicher, daß das genauso wenig trouble macht, aber kühler läuft, da es im effizientern Bereich läuft und entsprechend weniger Strom zieht.

----------

## PrakashP

Hat eigentlich irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit diesem board gemacht:

http://www.asrock.com/product/product_939Dual-SATA2.htm

Hat ne nette feature liste und preislich top. Das Nvidia board mag zwar minimal performanter sein, aber ob das den Aufpreis gerechtfertigt?

----------

## misterjack

 *PrakashP wrote:*   

> Um zu verstehen, was ich meine müßtets du es schon mit einem ähnlich effizienten aber "schwächeren" NT vergleichen, also ein Enermax der gleichen Bauart für 350Watt etwa einbauen und testen. Ich bin mir sicher, daß das genauso wenig trouble macht, aber kühler läuft, da es im effizientern Bereich läuft und entsprechend weniger Strom zieht.

 

und das ist mal totaler nonsens. ein pc-netzteil zieht nur soviel wie auch geliefert wird. natürlich kann es unterschiede zwischen vielen netzteilen geben, das hängt aber vom wirkungsgrad ab. ein 350 Watt Netzteil von der Enermaxreihe zieht bei mir jedenfalls genauso viel strom wie das 430 Watt von mir. vor allen bei enermax unterscheidet sich der wirkungsgrad zwischen niedriger und hoher auslastung kaum

zu dem mainboard kann ich bloß sagen: asrock = billigschrott! da raucht oft mal was ab wie letztens bei einem kumpel der primäre hdd-anschluss. mainboardausfälle in meiner bekanntschaft sind zu > 40 % ASrock  :Smile: 

----------

## PrakashP

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und das ist mal totaler nonsens. ein pc-netzteil zieht nur soviel wie auch geliefert wird. natürlich kann es unterschiede zwischen vielen netzteilen geben, das hängt aber vom wirkungsgrad ab.

 

Falls du es noch nicht weißt: Der Wirkungsgrad ist nicht konstat über die Auslastung, sondern eine steigende und dann sättigende Kurve. Deshalb ist deine Aussage nonsens. Aber ich werde jetzt auch nicht mehr weiter argumentieren, wenn man nicht mal geringste math. Grundkenntnisse beherrscht. Es mag allerdings sein, daß sich in deinem Fall tatsächlich wenig Unterschiede zeigen. Nur generell ist deine Aussage falsch.

(Der Vergleich hinkt etwas, weil es sich um zwei völlig verschieden NTs handelt mit unterschiedlichen Wirkungsgrad, aber ich hatte ein älteres 400Watt NT an meinem System und das zog im idle Modus etwa 10 Watt mehr, aber bei Vollast ganze 40Watt mehr als mein Seasonic 300 Watt Netzteil. Nur hier zeigt sich wirklich nicht nur der unterschiedliche Wirklungsgrad, sondern vor allem der Unterschied des Wirkungsgrad abhängig von der relativen Auslastung des NTs. Es ist schon ein Unterschied ob ein NT zu 40% (400 Watt NT bei VOllast) oder zu 65% (300 Watt NT bei Vollast) ausgelastet wird.)

Bzgl Asrock: Tja, leider habe ich die Chipsatz Kombi bei keinem größeren Anbieter gesehen. Interessant ist der Uli chipsatz jedenfalls schon.

----------

## musv

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-376640.html?sid=ebffb6d5d84f68875261ea334c1e5d9d

----------

## misterjack

 *PrakashP wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*   
> 
> und das ist mal totaler nonsens. ein pc-netzteil zieht nur soviel wie auch geliefert wird. natürlich kann es unterschiede zwischen vielen netzteilen geben, das hängt aber vom wirkungsgrad ab. 
> 
> Falls du es noch nicht weißt: Der Wirkungsgrad ist nicht konstat über die Auslastung, sondern eine steigende und dann sättigende Kurve. Deshalb ist deine Aussage nonsens. Aber ich werde jetzt auch nicht mehr weiter argumentieren, wenn man nicht mal geringste math. Grundkenntnisse beherrscht. Es mag allerdings sein, daß sich in deinem Fall tatsächlich wenig Unterschiede zeigen. Nur generell ist deine Aussage falsch.
> ...

 

laut testberichten gibt es durchaus netzteile die im idle modus einen höheren wirkungsgrad haben. bei meinen ist es der fall das es 70% in idle zustand und 71% bei 80% Auslastung liefert. Btw brauchen wir uns über meine mathematischen Kenntnisse nicht streiten, ich studiere Mathe im Hauptfach

----------

## PrakashP

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> laut testberichten gibt es durchaus netzteile die im idle modus einen höheren wirkungsgrad haben. bei meinen ist es der fall das es 70% in idle zustand und 71% bei 80% Auslastung liefert. Btw brauchen wir uns über meine mathematischen Kenntnisse nicht streiten, ich studiere Mathe im Hauptfach

 

Huh? Zeig mir mal bitte den Testbericht. Bis jetzt hatte ich das noch nicht so erlebt und widerspricht sich mit allem (inkl meiner eigenen Erfahrungen).

Tja, was dein Studium angeht, streng dich mal an. BTW, ich bin promovierender Dipl. Math....

----------

## misterjack

Siehe hier und hier

ich sehe da keine steigende kurve  :Razz: 

----------

## PrakashP

Hmm, interessant. Scheint so, als ob du doch Recht hättest, dann wäre es in der Tat egal wie groß das NT dimensioniert ist. Evtl bin ich auch nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand der Dinge.  :Embarassed:  Mag sein, daß moderne Active PFC NTs ein anderes Verhalten beim Wirkungsgrad an den Tag legen als bei etwa älteren. Tja, aber ich lerne gerne dazu.  :Smile:  (Dabei hatte ich vor wenigen Wochen noch ein Diagramm gesehen von verschiedenen aktuellen NTs bei verschiedenen Lasten und da war es in der Tat so, wie ich es beschrieb.)

Tja, zu dumm, daß man meist vorher nicht weiß, wie sich der Wirkungsgrad eines NT bei verschiedenen Lastsituationen verhält.  :Rolling Eyes:  Aber gut, daß z.B. Computerbase (dein erster link) bei verschiedenen Lasten mißt. Muß mal die Seite im Auge beahlten. Ansonsten bleibt einem wohl nichts anderes übrig als selbst zu messen...

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

soweit ich mich erinnere, habe ich auch mal gehört, dass man NTs immer am oberen Limit (mit Reserve natürlich) betreiben soll, weil dort Wirkungsgrad am höchsten ist. Aber anscheinend hat sich das mit Active PFC natürlich wirklich geändert.

Ich werd den PC jetzt innerhalb der nächsten Tage bestellen, ich würde mich aber freuen, wenn vielleicht ncoh jemand den Unterschied zwischen dem A8N-E und dem A8N-SLI Premium (von SLI jetzt abgesehen  :Wink: ) kennt.

ChrisM

----------

## UTgamer

Diese Kombination möchte ich mir in den nächsten Tagen zulegen, und kann jemand etwas positives oder negatives dazu sagen?

Hauptplatine: MSI-K8N SLI Platinum (mit 6 Kanal Soundblaster live Chip onboard)

Speicher: Extrememory DDR400 CL2,5 // 2 * 1 GB Riegel

Prozessor: AMD64 3800+ x2  (dual core)

Gehäuse: Antec P180 -EU

Netzteil: 400 Watt Revoltec Chromus II. Ich gedenke den Netzteillüfter wegen dieses Antec-Gehäuses stillzulegen, und das Netzteilgehäuse ohne Deckel einzubauen.

CPU-Kühler: Zalman CNPS 7700-CU  (evtl. auch nicht wegen des guten Gehäuses, dann nur orig. boxed Kühler)

Festplatte: SATA2,  200GB Samsung SP2004C 8MB-Cache

Grafikkarte: Irgend eine der billigeren Geforce 7800GT

DVD-Brenner: Wahrscheinlich a), verlange DVD-RAM schreiben

- a) LG GSA-4163B

- b) LG GSA-4165B Dual Layer  (wird auf LGs Seiten nur so aufgeführt)

- c) Habe leider keinen anderen Mit DVD-RAM und DVD+RW gefunden   :Crying or Very sad: 

 Allerdings macht mir zum DVD-Brenner von LG dieser Thread hier im Forum Sorgen:

K3b brennt langsam - DVD 1x -Kernel Problem?

Anmerkungen, 

dieser Artikel diente mir zur Vorlage:

 Die ganz praktische Auswahl eines privaten Linux Arbeitsplatzrechners im Mai 2005

Hier noch ein review auf das Gehäuse.

Ist alles in bester Ordnung?

----------

## platinumviper

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Diese Kombination möchte ich mir in den nächsten Tagen zulegen, und kann jemand etwas positives oder negatives dazu sagen?
> 
> Hauptplatine: MSI-K8N SLI Platinum (mit 6 Kanal Soundblaster live Chip onboard)

 

Da steht u.a.: Für einen stabilen Betrieb empfiehlt MSI ein Netzteil mit mindestens 450 Watt.

Sieh mal im Handbuch nach, ob die beiden PCIe gleichzeitig im x16 Modus arbeiten können, häufig arbeitet der zweite langsamer, bzw. im SLI Modus beide im x8 Modus.

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> DVD-Brenner: Wahrscheinlich a), verlange DVD-RAM schreiben
> 
> - a) LG GSA-4163B
> 
> - b) LG GSA-4165B Dual Layer  (wird auf LGs Seiten nur so aufgeführt)
> ...

 

Ich habe beide Modelle im Einsatz, arbeiten zuverlässig und schnell. Hauptunterschied: Das 4165B kann DVD-R-DL und Lightscribe, Lightscribe wird von Linux aber AFAIK noch nicht unterstützt.

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Anmerkungen, 
> 
> dieser Artikel diente mir zur Vorlage:
> 
>  Die ganz praktische Auswahl eines privaten Linux Arbeitsplatzrechners im Mai 2005

 

Interessanter Artikel, danke für den Link.

Ich will mir auch gerade eine neue Workstation bauen (Dual Dual-Core Opteron 275, wahrscheinlich auf Tyan Thunder K8WE), da ist jeder Link hilfreich.  :Smile: 

platinumviper

----------

## UTgamer

Das MSI-Board hat zwar SLI, aber ich benötige es nicht, daher brauche ich auch kein 450Watt Netzteil   :Wink: 

Ich wählte dieses Mainboard aus, weil es Soundblaster Live onboard und einen Realtek anstatt Marvel Gigabit Netzwerkchip hat. 

So, das nette Antec Gehäuse oben erwähnt, ist europaweit nicht lieferbar, ich bin dann auf den CoolerMaster Stacker ausgewichen. Zum Stackergehäuse paßt obiges Netzteil nicht, ich bin dann auf dieses umgestiegen: 

hec 420Watt Power Master.

Der Tower ist wirklich leise.

Nun habe ich aber ein dickes Problem!

Die Gentoo 2005.1 InstallCD bootet, und ich erhalte diesen Fehler:

```
isolinux: Disk error 32, AX = 4295, drive 9F

Boot failed: press a key to retry
```

Ähm bei einer Knoppixversion stürtzt mir der Kernel in einen schwarzen Bildschirm ab, direkt nach der Eingabe: knoppix26.

Jetzt darf ich sicher viele Rohlinge verbrennen, bis ich irgend eine bootbare LiveCD erhalte; ich lade mir dann jetzt mal eine aktuelle Knoppix.

Der Fehler tritt sicher auf, weil das DVD-Laufwerk an IDE-ATA erster Master und die SATA-Festplatte am ersten SATA Master-Controller 3 hängt. Ich kann leider nicht SATA als erstes Device anmelden.

Ich werde mich melden wenn ich etwas bootbares gefunden habe.

@platinumviper: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ch habe beide Modelle im Einsatz, arbeiten zuverlässig und schnell. Hauptunterschied: Das 4165B kann DVD-R-DL und Lightscribe, Lightscribe wird von Linux aber AFAIK noch nicht unterstützt. 

 

Danke, ich habe nun das 4165B  :Wink: 

----------

## UTgamer

[Solved] mit Knoppix 3.8.2, ich mußte im BIOS:

"Cell Menu >> High Performance Mode >(auf)> Manual" stellen, und es booted. Ich hatte auch ein anderes CD-Laufwerk ohne Erfolg ausprobiert.

----------

